# Kicker Comp Wiring Problem in 97 Tracer



## Stemp (Jan 28, 2010)

Before this car, I have never personally wired a system. I've seen it be done, but didn't pay much attention. Well now it's my car, and i'm having issues. I couldn't begin to say whether or not I think the system is wired correctly, although I can take some pictures and repost them on here later. I have a 97 Mercury Tracer with the ford stock radio, hooked up to a 300w Cerwin Vega amp, pushing two Kicker Comp 12"s. What begins to happen is, I start my car, and begin to turn the radio up. I can then turn the radio down, and simultaneously the subs will stay pounding at the same db as before I turned the knob down (as if turning the volume down does nothing to the subs). The subs will then start pounding ridiculously, to the point where I have to turn the ignition off and disconnect my remote-starting wire. There was times before, that I actually turned my car off first, then the subs started pounding out of control. I have asked a few people, and all i've come up with, is something is touching something that is still live. Ive double-checked all my connections and nothing is touching. Please, some advice? :smile:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your remote wire...sounds like it is getting a pulsing from an electrical source. Also you might want to check your LIne Level Converter and make sure all the connections are correct or it will fade in and out.


----------



## Stemp (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, i'll give it a shot.


----------

